# My lazy M2 approach



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if I am the only one that uses Lazy M2, but I thought of it independently and on my own...

*Set-ups to avoid algorithms*
The basic idea is, that I use letter pairs to memorise, and I do set-ups before set of 2 targets. I also use my own plug-in called M', which I will teach you later. Because of that I didn't have to learn any algs. For example, if I get *DB* edge to solve, I just do B2 and it becomes *UB* edge. Then I solve 2 targets, thinking of I am solving UB edge, and after 2 targets I undo the set up and move on next letter pair. In some cases I have to think of better set up... E.g. if I get *DB -> UB*, I do single B move and trace it as *RB -> LB*

*My M' plug-in*
Well, I thought, if it is possible to do M2 interchange algorithm with UB target, why couldn't I just do M' interchange with FU target? The only problem is that you have to do M for your next target, but it's not that hard to get used to.
So whenever I have FU in my pair of targets, I use that M' plug-in. 

*Example solve*
If you use the two tricks that I mentioned above together, the method is really tasty. I've used it for couple of months now, and I think it's not that bad . I will give you example solve, using these methods together, the "big" set ups marked red and "small" set ups marked blue.

Scramble : U2 L' D' B' U D L D F R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' D L2 B2
We need to break to a new cycle in that one.



Spoiler: Click



UB->RU: M2 B' R B M2 B' R' B (classic M2 solution)
RD->BD: B2 U2 U' R2 U  M' U' R2 U M U2 B2  (set-up to FU and use M' method)
FR->LU: U' R' F R F' M' F R' F' R M U (the same M' thing)
LF->UF: U2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' M2 U2  (set-up to UB and M2 solution)
LB->BR: L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L ! U R' U' M2 U R U' (classic M2)
LD->UB: B L B' M2 B L' B' M2 (classic M2)



*Tips*

Quick trick: Look what *M' U2 M U2* and *U2 M' U2 M* solve and feel free to experiment with it while solving
This method is pretty usable for *4BLD wings* too. You just have to use some creative set-up for FD. I usually just do l' U2 and set it up to UB, but not in every case.
If parity, I add UB target to my edge memo, and URB target to corner memo. Then the parity alg is y L2 (T-Perm) L2. This parity is good, because solving order doesn't matter, so I use it for single and multi too  you can use any parity you want though.



Please let me know what you think about my method, which I found really cool and really wanted to share it. I am sorry if you had any problems with my english, I am not native, so forgive me any mistakes please . Feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice write up. Just pointing out that normal M2 doesn't really use algs either. UF FU BD DB are all solved with comms usually.

I believe 4bld used to be done with r and r' and floating buffers, so your M'/M is similar there. I would guess it was suggested for 3bld too.

Regardless, nice write up, very easy to follow along.


----------



## Username (Jan 25, 2014)

Lazy m2? Seems a lot like advanced M2


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah I used to use this. It's a pretty good stepping stone to 3style edges (if you want a DF buffer). Maybe "Lazy 3style" would be more appropriate. Your M' plugin is basically a commutator.



Username said:


> Lazy m2? Seems a lot like advanced M2



I always thought this method (lazy/advanced M2) was a lot easier than normal M2 lol.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 25, 2014)

I wouldn't call this a method (or lazy anything) as you're just setting up to 3-cycles when you can. Setting up to the M' interchange alg is just one of the many tools used by 3-style solvers, along with advanced M2 and 2-gen algs.

EDIT: oops, just repeated Tao


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 25, 2014)

Zane has a good video on moving from M2 to 3style called "advanced M2".
A good watch for anyone wanting to get a little faster.


----------

